# Τα αγγλικά ως δεύτερη επίσημη γλώσσα του ελληνικού κράτους



## nickel (Oct 7, 2009)

Τώρα που η κυρία Διαμαντοπούλου ανέλαβε το υπουργείο Παιδείας, ήταν αναπόφευκτο ότι κάποιοι θα θυμόντουσαν τις δηλώσεις που είχε κάνει σε συνέντευξή της στην Καθημερινή (το 2001, όταν ήταν επίτροπος στην ΕΕ), όπου πρότεινε την καθιέρωση της αγγλικής ως δεύτερης επίσημης γλώσσας του ελληνικού κράτους. Στα χρόνια που πέρασαν η κυρία Διαμαντοπούλου έχει διευκρινίσει το νόημα εκείνων των δηλώσεών της, οι οποίες με βρίσκουν σύμφωνο, έστω κι αν δεν με θέλγει ο όρος «επίσημη γλώσσα». Σε ομιλίες της (όπως π.χ. εδώ), σε άρθρο της στο Βήμα το 2002, στο βιβλίο της _Έξυπνη Ελλάδα_ (επισυνάπτω το σχετικό κεφάλαιο, αλλά δεν διαφέρει από το άρθρο του Βήματος) περιγράφει πόσο σημαντικό είναι για τα Ελληνόπουλα να μάθουν όχι μόνο τη μητρική τους γλώσσα καλά, αλλά και καλά αγγλικά. Όχι τσάτρα-πάτρα (λέω πια εγώ), άντε καταφέραμε και πήραμε ένα χαρτί στα 16, τα ξεχάσαμε εντελώς με τα φροντιστήρια τα επόμενα δύο χρόνια, κάνουμε λίγη ορολογία στο πανεπιστήμιο, και ξαφνικά βγαίνουμε στην εργασία ή πάμε για μεταπτυχιακά και ανακαλύπτουμε ότι τα κολλυβοαγγλικά που μας έχουν μείνει δεν φτάνουν ούτε για ζήτω. Σε πολλά επαγγέλματα η καλή γνώση ξένων γλωσσών δίνει συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα. Είναι γνωστά αυτά. Η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση έκρινε σωστό να αυξήσει τις ώρες των αρχαίων. Άντε μετά στα διεθνή βήματα να συνεννοηθείς στη γλώσσα του Περικλή. Ελπίζω αυτή η κυβέρνηση να κάνει κάτι, να βάλει έστω τις βάσεις, για βελτιωμένη γλωσσομάθεια στο μέλλον.

Όσοι δεν έχουν καταλάβει το νόημα των απόψεων της κυρίας Διαμαντοπούλου, ας κάνουν τον κόπο να διαβάσουν προσεκτικά αυτά που έχει πει κατά καιρούς. Γι' αυτό άνοιξα κι αυτό το νήμα. Έγραψε ο Γιάννης Τριάντης στη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία: «Δεν έλειψαν, βέβαια, οι ανορθογραφίες: η κυρία Διαμαντοπούλου, ο άνθρωπος που είχε προτείνει να γίνει δεύτερη επίσημη γλώσσα του κράτους η αγγλική, ανέλαβε το υπουργείο Παιδείας!...»

Μίζερο σχόλιο, κύριε Τριάντη. Προλάβατε κιόλας να την κρίνετε από μια παλιά της δήλωση, την οποία καν δεν είχατε καταλάβει ή την ερμηνεύσατε όπως θέλατε; Από το υπουργείο αυτό θα περάσεις αλώβητος μόνο αν αφήσεις τα πράγματα εκεί που τα βρήκες, φαίνεται. Είναι βέβαιο ότι η κυρία Διαμαντοπούλου θα δεχτεί πολλές επιθέσεις, κι από δεξιά κι από αριστερά. Ας έχουν τουλάχιστον νόημα και ουσία αυτές οι επιθέσεις, γιατί πολύ νωρίς ξεκίνησαν οι σαχλαμάρες.


----------



## sarant (Oct 8, 2009)

Πάντως, συνονόματε, επειδή τα αγγλικά δεν τα μαθαίνεις μόνο στο σχολείο, νομίζω ότι οι σημερινοί έφηβοι μαθαίνουν καλούτσικα αγγλικά.


----------



## SBE (Oct 8, 2009)

Με εξαίρεση ίσως την δυσπρόσιτη επαρχία, φροντιστήρια αγγλικών υπάρχουν παντού. Επιπλέον τώρα τα παιδιά ξεκινάνε ξένη γλώσσα από το δημοτικό και δεύτερη ξένη γλώσσα στο γυμνάσιο. Οι τάξεις χωρίζονται σε επίπεδα, όχι όπως κάποτε που έκανα γαλλικά στο σχολείο έχοντας ήδη κάνει γαλλικά δέκα χρόνια εκτός σχολείου και ψιλοβαριόμουνα. 

Συμμαθήτριά μου δεν έκανε ποτέ γαλλικά εκτός σχολείου και είχε 17-18 στο μάθημα, όταν πήγαμε στη Γαλλία μπορούσε να συνεννοηθεί κα να κάνει "τουριστικό" διάλογο χωρίς λάθη. Απόδειξη ότι ακόμα και τότε που κάναμε έξι χρόνια δυό ώρες τη βδομάδα, μερικά παιδιά μάθαιναν ξένη γλώσσα στο σχολείο. 
Από την άλλη, είχα συμφοιτητή απόφοιτο του Δελασάλ ο οποίος έκανε Γαλλικά από πολύ μικρός και στο Δελασάλ είχαν δύο ώρες κάθε μέρα Γαλλικά, και κάθε καλοκαίρι τον έστελναν Γαλλία κλπ κλπ και στο πανεπιστήμιο έκανε ιδιαίτερα Γαλλικά από το πρώτο έτος ξεκινώντας σε χαμηλό επίπεδο, με σκοπό να βελτιωθεί για να πάει για μεταπτυχιακά στη Γαλλία. 
Οι δύο όψεις της εκμάθησης ξένων γλωσσών. 

Από κει και πέρα δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να κάνεις τα παιδιά που δυσκολεύονται με τα αγγλικά και τα κουτσομαθαίνουν να τα μάθουν καλύτερα. Έχω μια γνωστή στο Λονδίνο που είναι ανίκανη να συνεννοηθεί και επιπλέον είναι ανίκανη να προφέρει τις λέξεις. Μας μιλάει για το Γουέστι Μίνιστερ (δύο λέξεις), για τη λεωφόρο Σαφ-τσιμπούρι  ; Με αυτούς τους μαθητές τι θα κάνει το σχολείο; 

Τι άλλο να κάνουμε; Να διδάσκονται τα μαθήματα στα αγγλικά; Έστω ότι υπήρχε σχετική υποδομή (δάσκαλοι ικανοί να διδάξουν στα αγγλικά χωρίς λάθη). Όλες οι μελέτες έχουν δείξει ότι η διδασκαλία σε μη-μητρική γλώσσα δε δουλεύει πριν το γυμνάσιο και απομακρύνει το παιδί από τη μάθηση. Επομένως καταλήγουμε στον τρόπο διδασκαλίας κάποιων μεταπτυχιακών προγραμμάτων και κάποιων ΙΕΚ που κάνουν μαθήματα στα αγγλικά, με μια τάξη όλο Έλληνες να διδάσκονται από κάποιον άλλο Έλληνα στα αγγλικά.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 8, 2009)

SBE said:


> με μια τάξη όλο Έλληνες να διδάσκονται από κάποιον άλλο Έλληνα στα αγγλικά.


Ή στα Ελληνικά με βιβλία στ' Αγγλικά. Τράτζικ;

Το πρόβλημά μου με την "επίσημη γλώσσα" είναι ότι τυχόν ελληνισμοί και άλλα συχνά λάθη στη χρήση των Αγγλικών θα έπαυαν τότε να είναι λάθη, και θα ήταν απλώς ο τρόπος που μιλιούνται τα Αγγλικά στην Ελλάδα, όπως δεν θεωρούνται λάθη οι ιδιαιτερότητες των Αγγλικών στις ΗΠΑ, την Αυστραλία, τις Φιλιππίνες και αλλού.

Προ 15ετίας νεόπλουτη οικογένεια είχε προσλάβει/σπιτώσει Φιλιππινέζα οικιακή βοηθό με την ελπίδα ότι τα παιδιά θα μάθαιναν καλύτερα Αγγλικά μιλώντας μαζί της. Η Φιλιππινέζα όμως δυσκολευόταν να τελειώνει τις λέξεις σε ορισμένα σύμφωνα κι έτσι σύσσωμη η οικογένεια εξηγούσε (με περηφάνεια και τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη στη native speaker) ότι είδε την ταινία "έλιεντ" (Alien). (Βέβαια αργότερα παρατήρησα ότι αυτό το κάνουν οι Ταϊβανοί, οπότε ίσως να ήταν και ντεμέκ Φιλιππινέζα.)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Έγραψε ο Γιάννης Τριάντης στη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία: «Δεν έλειψαν, βέβαια, οι ανορθογραφίες: η κυρία Διαμαντοπούλου, ο άνθρωπος που είχε προτείνει να γίνει δεύτερη επίσημη γλώσσα του κράτους η αγγλική, ανέλαβε το υπουργείο Παιδείας!...» Μίζερο σχόλιο, κύριε Τριάντη. Προλάβατε κιόλας να την κρίνετε από μια παλιά της δήλωση, την οποία καν δεν είχατε καταλάβει ή την ερμηνεύσατε όπως θέλατε;


Από το ίδιο φύλλο της Ελευθεροτυπίας και η Υπουργός Αγγλικής Γλώσσας:


----------



## Elsa (Oct 8, 2009)

SBE said:


> Με εξαίρεση ίσως την δυσπρόσιτη επαρχία, φροντιστήρια αγγλικών υπάρχουν παντού. Επιπλέον τώρα τα παιδιά ξεκινάνε ξένη γλώσσα από το δημοτικό και δεύτερη ξένη γλώσσα στο γυμνάσιο.



Από το 2007, νομίζω, ξεκινάνε τη δεύτερη ξένη γλώσσα στην πέμπτη δημοτικού.


----------



## stathis (Oct 8, 2009)

Μετά το ανεκδιήγητο σχόλιο του Τριάντη, τώρα το φτηνό χιουμοράκι του συνονόματου. Όλοι έχουν δικαίωμα στο λαϊκισμό· στο πηγάδι κατούρησε η αριστερά;


----------



## anef (Oct 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τώρα που η κυρία Διαμαντοπούλου ανέλαβε το υπουργείο Παιδείας, ήταν αναπόφευκτο ότι κάποιοι θα θυμόντουσαν τις δηλώσεις που είχε κάνει σε συνέντευξή της στην Καθημερινή (το 2001, όταν ήταν επίτροπος στην ΕΕ), όπου πρότεινε την καθιέρωση της αγγλικής ως δεύτερης επίσημης γλώσσας του ελληνικού κράτους. Στα χρόνια που πέρασαν η κυρία Διαμαντοπούλου έχει διευκρινίσει το νόημα εκείνων των δηλώσεών της, οι οποίες με βρίσκουν σύμφωνο, έστω κι αν δεν με θέλγει ο όρος «επίσημη γλώσσα».



Διάβασα το pdf που επισυνάπτεις, Νίκελ, και ομολογώ ότι αν αυτά είναι που εννοούσε δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί χρησιμοποίησε τον όρο "επίσημη" γλώσσα. Η επίσημη γλώσσα είναι αυτό που όλοι ξέρουμε, ενώ υποτίθεται πως η Διαμαντοπούλου εννοούσε απλώς "υποχρεωτική εκμάθηση" της ξένης γλώσσας (ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό). 

Τα παραδείγματα χωρών που δίνει (Ολλανδία, Σουηδία και Φιλανδία) δεν τα επεξηγεί παραπάνω. Απ’ ό,τι βλέπω στην wikipedia οι δύο πρώτες έχουν μία μόνο επίσημη γλώσσα (ολλανδικά και σουηδικά αντίστοιχα) ενώ η Φιλανδία έχει τα φιλανδικά και τα σουηδικά γιατί ένα ποσοστό του πληθυσμού μιλάει τη σουηδική ως μητρική γλώσσα. Αν εννοεί ότι ενίσχυσαν τη διδασκαλία των αγγλικών, να παρατηρήσω πως σε κάποιες βόρειες χώρες που χρησιμοποιούν τα αγγλικά στα Πανεπιστήμια, για παράδειγμα, η γλώσσα κινδυνεύει να συρρικνωθεί σε αυτές τις υψηλές ποικιλίες (είμαι εκτός και δεν έχω τα κιτάπια μου εδώ, αλλά μπορώ να το ελέγξω). 

Σε εντελώς πρακτικό επίπεδο, και άσχετα από την κριτική του Τριάντη ή το χιούμορ του Στάθη, όταν κάνεις τέτοια δήλωση φυσικό είναι ο άλλος να θυμάται τη δήλωση, πόσο μάλλον όταν και στις εξηγήσεις που δίνεις επιμένεις να χρησιμοποιείς τον όρο "επίσημη γλώσσα". Όσο δε για το επίπεδο των αγγλικών στο σχολείο, δεν νομίζω πως διαφέρει από το επίπεδο στα υπόλοιπα μαθήματα, απλώς η γνώση της ξένης γλώσσας είναι εύκολο να διαπιστωθεί πρακτικά, στην επικοινωνία, με τρόπο που δεν μπορεί να διαπιστωθεί η γνώση π.χ. των μαθηματικών, της φυσικής ή της ιστορίας.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 8, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι η νυν Υπουργός Παιδείας "πληρώνει" τον άστοχο χαρακτηρισμό "επίσημη γλώσσα". Αν είχε αρχικά μιλήσει για ουσιαστική ενίσχυση της διδασκαλίας των ξένων γλωσσών (άντε, έστω και μόνο της αγγλικής), ενδεχομένως και για νομοθετική πρόβλεψη βάσει της οποίας η πραγματικά καλή γνώση της αγγλικής (ή, επιμένω, κάποιας άλλης βασικής ξένης γλώσσας) θα αποτελούσε απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για την πρόσληψη στον δημόσιο τομέα, τότε θα την επέκριναν μόνον οι μίζεροι και αυτοί που μαστίζονται από ανίατες ιδεοληψίες. Όταν όμως κάνεις λόγο για "επίσημη γλώσσα" και πληγώνεις ευαισθησίες (που δεν είναι απαραίτητα νοσηρά εθνικιστικές) και δείχνεις να μη συνειδητοποιείς το εύρος των συνεπειών της πρότασής σου: επίσημη γλώσσα σημαίνει ότι όλα τα στελέχη της δημόσιας διοίκησης οφείλουν να γνωρίζουν άπταιστα τη γλώσσα, σημαίνει ότι όλα τα έγγραφα των δημοσίων υπηρεσιών θα πρέπει να είναι, καταρχήν, διαθέσιμα στη γλώσσα αυτή, ότι οι νόμοι του κράτους, τα διατάγματα και οι πράξεις κανονιστικού περιεχομένου θα πρέπει να συντάσσονται και στη δεύτερη επίσημη γλώσσα (και πόσο θα ήθελα να διαπιστωθεί το πραγματικό επίπεδο της γλωσσομάθειας των βουλευτών μας). Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτά είναι απαραίτητα* για μια καλύτερη Ελλάδα (για να το πω λαϊκίστικα). Η ουσιαστική ενίσχυση και ενθάρρυνση της διδασκαλίας και εκμάθησης ξένων γλωσσών είναι. 

* Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει παράδειγμα κράτους το οποίο να κατέστησε επίσημη μια γλώσσα η οποία: 1. δεν είναι η μητρική κάποιου τμήματος του πληθυσμού του, 2. δεν είναι η γλώσσα της τέως κυρίαρχης αποικιακής δύναμης, της οποίας γινόταν χρήση επί μακρόν στη δημόσια διοίκηση και/ ή μπορεί να αποτελεί μια ουδέτερη λύση για τη συνεννόηση μεταξύ διαφορετικών εθνοτικών ομάδων εντός του κράτους, 3. δεν πρόκειται (έστω) για γλώσσα που παραδοσιακά χρησιμοποιείται στη δημόσια διοίκηση, στη δικαιοσύνη, στην εκπαίδευση ή ακόμη και στις εμπορικές συναλλαγές εντός του οικείου κράτους.

Έδιτ: τώρα βλέπω το ποστ της anef, με το οποίο συμφωνώ απολύτως.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2009)

Θεωρώ κι εγώ τον όρο «επίσημη γλώσσα» υπερβολικό, αταίριαστο και, εν τέλει, αφορμή για κάποιους να αποπροσανατολίσουν τη συζήτηση. Ακόμα κι αν τον θεώρησε η κ. Διαμαντοπούλου στην αρχική της τοποθέτηση ένα αρκετά εντυπωσιακό κουστούμι που έπρεπε να φορέσει στην «υποχρεωτική εκμάθηση» (άλλος ενδιαφέρων όρος, που αυτός τουλάχιστον δεν είναι δικός της), αφού ύστερα αναπτύχθηκαν από τους πιο σοβαρούς επικριτές της θέσης τα επιχειρήματα για το άστοχο της «επίσημης γλώσσας» που αναπτύσσετε κι εσείς εδώ, θα έπρεπε να τον αποσύρει ή να τον θάψει. Δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε τη σημασία της «επίσημης γλώσσας» μόνο και μόνο για να δώσουμε έμφαση σε μια δική μας θέση. Γενικώς, είναι καλό να αποσύρουμε από μια επιχειρηματολογία τα σημεία εκείνα που επιτρέπουν στους αντίπαλους της κεντρικής θέσης να μη γίνεται συζήτηση επί της ουσίας. (Δηλαδή, εμένα μου άρεσε πολύ η κυρία Μπιρμπίλη που πήγε στην ορκωμοσία με αθλητικό παπούτσι και σακίδιο —είναι πολύ πιο γελοίο το θέαμα μεγάλων ανθρώπων να στέκονται άσεμνα ο ένας πίσω από τον άλλον και να ακουμπιόνται για να ορκιστούν στο Ευαγγέλιο και στην ομοούσιο Τριάδα— αλλά ελπίζω να επιτρέψει να την κρίνουν για το έργο της και όχι για τις ενδυματολογικές προτιμήσεις της.)

Η ουσία είναι, όπως λέει και η anef, η ενίσχυση της διδασκαλίας των αγγλικών. Αν θέλετε να κάνω κι άλλη κριτική σε παρωχημένες δηλώσεις, προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα να είχε δοθεί περισσότερη έμφαση στον συνολικό εκσυγχρονισμό της παιδείας, όχι μόνο ενός εργαλείου της. Αλλά προτιμώ να περιμένω να ακούσω τις προγραμματικές δηλώσεις της. Ήταν άλλωστε η υπεύθυνη του κόμματός της για την Παιδεία και είμαι πολύ περίεργος να δω πόσα κάστανα θα προσπαθήσει να βγάλει απ’ τη φωτιά. Και είμαι βέβαιος ότι δεν πρόκειται να επανέλθει στα περί «επίσημης γλώσσας» — όπως ήμασταν βέβαιοι το 1981 ότι δεν σκόπευε το ΠΑΣΟΚ να μας βγάλει από την ΕΟΚ. Ε, δεν θεωρούμε ανορθογραφία το ΠΑΣΟΚ για τη διακυβέρνηση της χώρας επειδή του αρέσουν κάποια πυροτεχνήματα. :)


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Oct 8, 2009)

anef said:


> Τα παραδείγματα χωρών που δίνει (Ολλανδία, Σουηδία και Φιλανδία) δεν τα επεξηγεί παραπάνω. ενώ η Φιλανδία έχει τα φιλανδικά και τα σουηδικά γιατί ένα ποσοστό του πληθυσμού μιλάει τη σουηδική ως μητρική γλώσσα. Αν εννοεί ότι ενίσχυσαν τη διδασκαλία των αγγλικών, να παρατηρήσω πως σε κάποιες βόρειες χώρες που χρησιμοποιούν τα αγγλικά στα Πανεπιστήμια, για παράδειγμα, η γλώσσα κινδυνεύει να συρρικνωθεί σε αυτές τις υψηλές ποικιλίες (είμαι εκτός και δεν έχω τα κιτάπια μου εδώ, αλλά μπορώ να το ελέγξω).



Υπάρχει φινλανδική μελέτη που προβλέπει ότι μέχρι το 2050 δε θα υπάρχει η φινλανδική γλώσσα, λόγω των αγγλικών λέξεων που συνεχώς προστίθενται και αντικαθιστούν αντίστοιχες φινλανδικές. 
Στα αστικά κέντρα και σε κάποιες περιοχές της Φινλανδίας φαίνεται ότι έχει γίνει συστηματική προσπάθεια να μιλά ο πληθυσμός της πολύ και καλά αγγλικά. Ανεπισήμως, θεωρείται κι η αγγλική, γλώσσα του κράτους. Σε κάποιες άλλες περιοχές της όμως αυτό δεν ισχύει, γιατί έχουν ήδη "πόλεμο" φινλανδικών-σουηδικών και τις διαλέκτους που μπερδεύουν π.χ. οι νότιοι Φινλανδοί ζορίζονται στην αρχή να καταλάβουν την προφορά των βόρειων.
Για να μάθεις καλά μια ξένη γλώσσα, όσο απαραίτητη κι αν είναι στο μέλλον, πρέπει να μάθεις καλά τη μητρική, να μεγαλώσεις ώστε να συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι τη χρειάζεσαι, να έχεις ουσιαστικό κίνητρο και να μην το κάνεις μηχανικά, και φυσικά να σου αρέσει, να μην το κάνεις επειδή σ'το λένε οι γονείς σου ή η κάθε Διαμαντοπούλου.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 8, 2009)

Και κατά τη δική μου γνώμη, είναι εντελώς άστοχο το «επίσημη γλώσσα» που χρησιμοποιεί συνεχώς η κυρία Διαμαντοπούλου. Επίσης, τα επιχειρήματά της λογικά υπέρ της εκμάθησης των αγγλικών, ωστόσο πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να δοθεί το βάρος στην πολυγλωσσία και στην εκμάθηση γλωσσών που να είναι χρήσιμες για τη σταδιοδρομία του εκάστοτε μαθητή. Τα αγγλικά, π.χ., ουδόλως χρήσιμα θα είναι για κάποιον που στην επαγγελματική του ζωή θα έχει παρεδώσε με τη Λατινική Αμερική ή με την Κίνα.

Όσο για το παράδειγμα της Ιαπωνίας που αναφέρεται στο κείμενό της κ. Διαμαντοπούλου, θα μου επιτρέψετε να πω ότι ως τώρα τουλάχιστον δεν έχω δει Ιάπωνα να μιλάει και τόσο καλά αγγλικά-και εδώ είναι πολύ εύστοχο το σχόλιο του Λεξοπλάστ.

Συν τοις άλλοις, δεν είναι λογικό να αναφέρεται στην «ξένη γλώσσα» γενικά και να εννοεί μόνο τα αγγλικά. 

Τέλος, δε θεωρώ ότι η κυρία Διαμαντοπούλου είναι καμιά αγράμματη που δεν καταλαβαίνει τι σημαίνει «επίσημη γλώσσα». Από τη στιγμή λοιπόν που συστηματικά χρησιμοποιεί την έκφραση, λογικό είναι να νομίζουν πολλοί ότι έχει κρυφή ατζέντα.


----------



## stathis (Oct 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> [...] όπως ήμασταν βέβαιοι το 1981 ότι δεν σκόπευε το ΠΑΣΟΚ να μας βγάλει από την ΕΟΚ. Ε, δεν θεωρούμε ανορθογραφία το ΠΑΣΟΚ για τη διακυβέρνηση της χώρας επειδή του αρέσουν κάποια πυροτεχνήματα. :)


Μόνο που με κάτι τέτοια πυροτεχνήματα το ΠΑΣΟΚ άλωσε την αριστερά και κέρδισε με τα τσαρούχια το 1981. Αλλά ανοίγεις μια μεγάλη κουβέντα που καλό είναι να μην τη συνεχίσουμε· όχι από δω τουλάχιστον. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2009)

Η συζήτηση επί της ουσίας, αν δηλαδή είναι απαραίτητη η γνώση των αγγλικών ως σημερινής παγκόσμιας lingua franca, μου μοιάζει περιττή· δεν ξέρω κανέναν που να διαφωνεί. Ίσα-ίσα, πολλοί (και εδώ) που κατανοούν τη σημερινή πραγματικότητα μιλούν για την απαραίτητη γνώση και άλλων ξένων γλωσσών. Γι' αυτό και μου φάνηκε εντελώς άσκοπη η συζήτηση επί της ουσίας όταν είπε τα περί «επίσημης γλώσσας» για πρώτη φορά η Άννα Διαμαντοπούλου.

Αν και παλαιό, έμπειρο και ικανό στέλεχος του ΠΑΣΟΚ, η κ. Διαμαντοπούλου μοιάζει να μην έδειξε στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα τις σωστές λεξιπλαστικές ικανότητες και να επέτρεψε να μεταφερθεί η συζήτηση από την ουσία σε άλλα θέματα, νομικά, εθνικά κ.λ.π. --εκτός αν ο στόχος της ήταν ακριβώς αυτός. Η χρήση ενός προκλητικού όρου για να στρέψει τα φώτα της επικαιρότητας στην ιδέα της. Υποθέτω ότι και η ίδια, ως πραγματίστρια πολιτικός, ίσως το έχει μετανιώσει.

Για να γυρίσω στην ουσία: Ποιος διαφωνεί ότι είναι αδύνατο να αντεπεξέλθει στις ανάγκες του σημερινού επαγγελματικού ανταγωνισμού σε υψηλό επίπεδο όποιος

δεν έχει εκτενή ακαδημαϊκή εκπαίδευση --και εννοώ όχι μόνο τις γνώσεις, αλλά πολύ περισσότερο τις δεξιότητες της έρευνας, της ανάλυσης και της σύνθεσης
δεν διαθέτει τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία για να ολοκληρώσει την εκπαίδευσή του και να συνεχίσει να μαθαίνει και να εκπαιδεύεται «δια βίου» --και ως εργαλεία εννοώ την πολύ καλή και λειτουργική γνώση της γλώσσας του, της αγγλικής ως lingua franca και, αν είναι δυνατόν, μιας-δύο ακόμη γλωσσών, καθώς και των βασικών εργαλείων της πληροφορικής;

Ας κάνει λοιπόν υποχρεωτική --ή μάλλον, καλύτερα, *απαραίτητη*-- την εκμάθηση των αγγλικών η νέα υπουργός. Αλλά ας μη σταθεί εκεί. Ας φροντίσει να μάθουν τα παιδιά καλά και όλα τα υπόλοιπα απαραίτητα εργαλεία. Ας φροντίσει να μην παπαγαλίζουν αλλά να ερευνούν, να μην αποδέχονται τυφλά αλλά να αμφισβητούν --και τελικά, να συνθέτουν.

Και μια και μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία, θέλω να καταγράψω μία από τις παλαβές ιδέες μου. Θα μου άρεσε αν το ελληνικό κράτος συμφωνούσε με άλλους ευρωπαίους εταίρους μας, από αυτούς με τις «ελάσσονες» κοινοτικές γλώσσες και έκανε ανταλλαγή καθηγητών που θα δίδασκαν τις γλώσσες τους πειραματικά στα σχολεία του άλλου. Είκοσι φιλόλογοι να διδάσκουν ελληνικά σε ουγγρικά, φινλανδέζικα, ή πορτογαλικά σχολεία, είκοσι συνάδελφοί τους να διδάσκουν την γλώσσα τους πειραματικά σε αντίστοιχα δικά μας σχολεία. Μου φαίνονται τόσο τεράστιες οι δυνατότητες για τη μεσομακροπρόθεσμη κατανόηση και προβολή του πολιτισμού μας και της γλώσσας μας μέσα από μια τέτοια διαδικασία, ώστε φαντάζομαι ότι κάποιος άλλος θα το έχει ήδη σίγουρα σκεφτεί και για κάποιο λόγο θα είναι εντελώς ανέφικτο.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 8, 2009)

Εμένα πάλι δεν με είχε πολυαπασχολήσει το ζήτημα, αλλά με όλα αυτά που διαβάζω εδώ κι αλλού, σκέφτομαι ότι πολύ θα γούσταρα τα Αγγλικά να ήταν δεύτερη *επίσημη *γλώσσα της Ελλάδας. Προσοχή. Λέω θα γούσταρα. Γιατί όταν λάβουμε υπόψη μας τι σημαίνει αυτό (το επισήμανε πολύ ωραία ο Ρογήρος), αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι αυτό δεν είναι δυνατόν να υλοποιηθεί προς το παρόν. Και ο λόγος που θα το γούσταρα είναι ότι η Αγγλική είναι πλέον μια παγκόσμια γλώσσα, η Εσπεράντο που έψαχναν πολλοί και το τέλος της Βαβέλ.

Όσο ωραίος όμως κι αν είναι αυτός ο ιδεαλισμός, άλλο τόσο σκληρή είναι η πραγματικότητα.

Πάντως, άκουσα ότι πρόσφατα στα σχολεία αλλάξανε τα προγράμματα εκμάθησης μιας ξένης γλώσσας και βάλανε τα παιδιά από πολύ μικρά να μαθαίνουν Αγγλικά.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 8, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και μια και μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία, θέλω να καταγράψω μία από τις παλαβές ιδέες μου. Θα μου άρεσε αν το ελληνικό κράτος συμφωνούσε με άλλους ευρωπαίους εταίρους μας, από αυτούς με τις «ελάσσονες» κοινοτικές γλώσσες και έκανε ανταλλαγή καθηγητών που θα δίδασκαν τις γλώσσες τους πειραματικά στα σχολεία του άλλου. Είκοσι φιλόλογοι να διδάσκουν ελληνικά σε ουγγρικά, φινλανδέζικα, ή πορτογαλικά σχολεία, είκοσι συνάδελφοί τους να διδάσκουν την γλώσσα τους πειραματικά σε αντίστοιχα δικά μας σχολεία.


+++++ και χωρίς γκρι.


----------



## buccaneer (Oct 11, 2009)

Μιας κι είπες για ανορθογραφίες (και παραμένοντας στο θέμα):
http://anorthografies.blogspot.com/


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2009)

Καλώς όρισες κι από τα μέρη μας, Μπουκανιέρε!

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση. Το άρθρο (μόνιμο λινκ) είναι χορταστικό και, για μένα, που θα ήθελα αλλά δεν προλαβαίνω να παρακολουθώ τα της παιδείας από κοντά, άκρως ενημερωτικό. Για τη στάση του ΠΑΣΟΚ στην υπόθεση Πρωτονοταρίου είχα μαύρα μεσάνυχτα. Μακάρι να παραμείνει θετική. Για τα υπόλοιπα, περιμένω κι εγώ τις προγραμματικές. Αν η υπουργίνα βρει λύσεις που δεν θα πέσουν κάποιοι σχεδόν όλοι να την ξεσκίσουν (το «κάποιοι» δεν το γλιτώνει), θα αποδειχτεί διαμάντι. Αλλιώς, για άλλη μια φορά θα κλαίμε πάνω από τους άνθρακες.


----------



## anef (Oct 11, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με τα περισσότερα από αυτά που λένε οι ‘Ανορθόγραφοι’, έχω όμως ενστάσεις σε δύο σημεία: Πρώτον, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί η ενίσχυση της διδασκαλίας μιας ξένης γλώσσας (εν προκειμένω της αγγλικής, γιατί όμως μόνο αυτής; ) εξυπηρετείται από την ανακήρυξή της σε επίσημη γλώσσα ενός κράτους. Με ποια κριτήρια θα είναι δεύτερη επίσημη η αγγλική και όχι η ποντιακή, η ρομανί, η τουρκική ή η σλαβομακεδόνικη που είναι και γλώσσες με φυσικούς ομιλητές στην Ελλάδα; Η επιλογή της αγγλικής ως δεύτερης επίσημης δεν έχει συμβολικό χαρακτήρα; Δεν είναι μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη ιδεολογική επιλογή; Δεν αποτελεί ενίσχυση του γλωσσικού ιμπεριαλισμού της αγγλικής; (Μιλάω πάντα μόνο για την ανακήρυξή της σε επίσημη, όχι για την ενίσχυση της διδασκαλίας της, αν και ακόμη κι εκεί, η κα. Διαμαντοπούλου εκθειάζει τη διδασκαλία μέρους της σχολικής ύλης στα αγγλικά, όπως γίνεται στην Ιαπωνία και την Κίνα. Με ποιο σκοπό; Να έχουμε έτοιμους μάνατζερ πολυεθνικών από τα 15; )

Αν όντως έτσι ενισχύεται ο ηγεμονισμός της αγγλικής (και έρχομαι στο 2ο σημείο), τότε η αντίφαση δεν βρίσκεται ανάμεσα στις νεοφιλελεύθερες πολιτικές της κας Διαμαντοπούλου και στη συγκεκριμένη πρότασή της, αλλά ενδεχομένως ανάμεσα σ' αυτήν την πρόταση και στις άλλες προτάσεις που πολύ σωστά υποστηρίζουν οι ‘ανορθογραφίες’. Δηλαδή στην ενίσχυση των μειονοτικών γλωσσών και των γλωσσών των μεταναστών. Επιπλέον, σε μια χώρα όπου η γλώσσα ταυτίζεται τόσο έντονα με την εθνική ταυτότητα πιο πιθανό μου φαίνεται τέτοιου είδους αποφάσεις να στρέψουν κάποιους Έλληνες ακόμα περισσότερο στα αρχαία ελληνικά παρά στην πολυγλωσσία και την πολυμορφία. 

Τέλος, η σύγκριση με την ολλανδική δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί να σταθεί. Σύμφωνα με τον ολλανδό γλωσσολόγο Arie Gelderblom «Η ολλανδική δεν υπήρξε ποτέ μέρος της ταυτότητάς μας» και «Η γλωσσική μας συνείδηση είναι ασθενής» [Από το άρθρο του Florian Coulmas, Ολλανδική: μια ευρωπαϊκή γλώσσα στον κόσμο, στο «‘Ισχυρές’ και ‘ασθενείς’ γλώσσες στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση» -πρακτικά συνεδρίου]. Κάτι τέτοιο μάλλον δεν συμβαίνει με τα ελληνικά.


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι δεν πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα που δεν μιλάνε καλά τα αγγλικά οι Έλληνες έχει να κάνει με τις ώρες διδασκαλίας των παιδιών που πάνε ΤΩΡΑ σχολείο. Αυτοί που δεν μπορούν να συνεννοηθούν τώρα είναι αυτοί που δεν πήγαν σε φροντιστήριο Αγγλικών και που έμειναν με το δίωρο την εβδομάδα στο σχολείο ή που πήγαν στο φροντιστήριο, πήραν το Λόουερ τους και μετά δεν χρειάστηκε να χρησιμοποιήσουν τη γλώσσα ποτέ. 
Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται αλλού, αλλά στο ΗΒ τα αντίστοιχα των δικών μας φροντιστηρίων είναι γεμάτα ενήλικους, όχι παιδιά, και τα μαθήματα "γαλλικά για επιχειρήσεις", "γερμανικά για πανεπιστημιακούς" κλπ είναι πολύ συνηθισμένα. 
Στην Ελλάδα πόσοι μεγάλοι πάνε να βελτιώσουν τα αγγλικά που έμαθαν στο σχολείο; Πόσες επιχειρήσεις στέλνουν συστηματικά το προσωπικό τους για να μάθει ξένη γλώσσα και δεν περιορίζονται να ζητάνε ένα χαρτί που το πήρε ο υπάλληλος στα 15 του κι από τότε δεν έκανε τίποτα;
Συμφωνώ με την Ανεφ ότι η ανακήρυξη σε επίσημη γλώσσα και η διδασκαλία δεν είναι απαραίτητο να συμβαδίζουν. 
Επίσης, κάτι που ξεχνάμε όλοι όταν αναφερόμαστε στους Ολλανδούς ή τους Γερμανούς και το πόσο ωραία μιλάνε τα αγγλικά κλπκλπ. Αυτών των λαών η μητρική γλώσσα είναι πρωτοξάδερφο της αγγλικής. Η λογική της γλώσσας είναι ίδια. Μπορεί να διαφέρουν αρκετά, αλλά υπάρχει μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα. Που δεν το έχουν οι Ισπανοί π.χ. οι οποίοι δεν τα μιλάνε και τόσο τα αγγλικά, μιλάνε όμως γαλλικά ή ιταλικά. Κι αντίστοιχα, βλέπεις του άγγλους, που υποτίθεται ότι δεν είναι γλωσσομαθείς, να μαθαίνουν τα γερμανικά σε έξι μήνες και τα γαλλικά να πρέπει να τα μελετάνε χρόνια (ναι, το ξέρω ότι ο άγγλος που γνωρίζετε προσωπικά είναι εξαίρεση, κι εγώ ήξερα κάποτε μια αγγλίδα που μίλαγε 15 γλώσσες κι έκανε Κορεατική φιλολογία στο SOAS). 
Επιπλέον, οι Ολλανδοί ή οι Δανοί έχουν αν θυμάμαι καλά τα υψηλότερα επίπεδα μόρφωσης στην Ευρώπη ΑΠΟ ΠΑΛΙΑ. Δηλαδή οι μεγαλύτεροι σε ηλικία πολίτες των χωρών αυτών έχουν καλύτερη μόρφωση από τους συνομήλικούς τους της Ελλάδας- και στις ξένες γλώσσες. 

Όσο για την Ελλάδα, όταν ήμουνα μικρή η μητέρα μου μου μίλαγε αγγλικά όταν ήμασταν έξω από το σπίτι και δεν ήθελε να καταλάβουν οι άλλοι τι λέμε. Τώρα αν το κάνει κανείς αυτό θα καταλάβουν όλοι τι λέει.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 11, 2009)

SBE said:


> [...] υπάρχει μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα, που δεν το έχουν οι Ισπανοί π.χ. οι οποίοι δεν τα μιλάνε και τόσο τα αγγλικά, μιλάνε όμως γαλλικά ή ιταλικά.


Ομοίως οι Ρουμάνοι συνεννοούνται στα ιταλικά και χωρίς να τα έχουν διδαχθεί (γι' αυτό και προτιμούν την Ιταλία όταν μεταναστεύουν), οι Ρώσοι μπορούν να κατανοήσουν τη βουλγαρική γλώσσα κλπ.



SBE said:


> Όσο για την Ελλάδα, όταν ήμουνα μικρή η μητέρα μου μου μίλαγε αγγλικά όταν ήμασταν έξω από το σπίτι και δεν ήθελε να καταλάβουν οι άλλοι τι λέμε.


Εμένα πάντως στο σόι της μάνας μου (Μικρασιάτες) μιλούσαν τουρκικά και στο σόι του πατέρα μου (Μακεδόνες με την ελληνική έννοια ) μιλούσαν το μακεδονικό ιδίωμα που επισήμως αρνούμαστε ότι υπάρχει. :)


----------



## buccaneer (Oct 11, 2009)

Nickel, και οι λοιποί, καλώς σας βρήκα.

Βάσιμες οι επιφυλάξεις της anef. 
Όπως και ο φόβος της ότι οποιαδήποτε κίνηση προς την "καλή" έστω κατεύθυνση θα προκαλέσει αντιδράσεις και κινήσεις προς την αντίθετη μεριά (η καθιέρωση της δημοτικής και του μονοτονικού έπαιξε το ρόλο της στην εμφάνιση της νεοκαθαρεύουσας - μπαίνουν κι άλλοι λόγοι βέβαια).
Γι' αυτό έχει ενδιαφέρον (ή πλάκα, όπως θα το δει κανείς) τι εύκολα που περνούν οι αθόρυβες μεταρρυθμίσεις. Σημασία δεν έχει τι τους κάνεις αλλά αν τους λες ότι τους το κάνεις. Κι αυτό δεν είναι άσχετο με τη σχιζοφρενική στάση απέναντι στα αγγλικά. Αλλά εκεί περνάμε σε βαθύτερα ζητήματα, μπροστά στα οποία σηκώνω τα χέρια.

Πάντως, κουβέντα να γίνεται, εγώ θα προτιμούσα επίσημη γλώσσα τα γαλλικά.


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2009)

Για τη Ρουμανία ξέρω ότι τα γαλλικά ήταν και είναι η ξένη γλώσσα που μαθαίνουν πολύ. Τα αγγλικά κερδίζουν έδαφος τώρα, αλλά πιο παλιά επέμεναν στα γνώριμα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 13, 2009)

Εκτός από +1 Rogerios #9 (το αυτονόητο, δηλαδή), τα άλλα, νομίζω (δεν ενννοώ στο φόρουμ) αφορούν μάλλον κουβέντα για το πλασάρισμα της υπουργού από τότε και τις δικές της βλέψεις σταδιοδρομίας, και ως παραπροϊόν μόνο και την ελληνική εκπαίδευση. Οπότε και το παραπολιτικό μου σχόλιο είναι να θυμίσω ότι, στον πρώτο υπoυργικό μετασχηματισμό της κυβέρνησης Καραμανλή, έσταζε φαρμάκι η Άννα για τα νέα πρόσωπα. Με μία εξαίρεση: την Ντόρα, για την οποία μέλωσε το στόμα της για τις ικανότητές της. Και, όπως έλεγε σε πάνελ, καταλαβαίνονται οι γυναίκες. 
Ε, και οι άντρες κάτι υποψιαζόμαστε όταν (τέτοιες) γυναίκες μιλούν έτσι, ανεπίσημα. :)


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2009)

Εγώ που είμαι τούβλο, γιατί δεν κατάλαβα τι λες Τσίου;
ΟΚ, κατάλαβα το κομμάτι ότι ο θόρυβος για την επίσημη γλώσσα ήταν πυροτέχνημα για να γίνει ευρύτερα γνωστή η Δ, κι έγινε γιατί όλοι τη θυμούνται από αυτό. Και προφανώς είχε μαρκάρει από τότε το Παιδείας. Γνωστό κόλπο για να γίνει πιο γνωστή. Αλλιώς θα έπρεπε να εμφανιστεί με αθλητικά (ή σαγιονάρες ακόμα καλύτερα) στην ορκωμοσία, για να την γράψουν οι εφημερίδες. 
Αλλά από κει και πέρα, έχει ομοιότητες με τη Ντόρα. Είναι πολιτικοί που βρέθηκαν στην πολιτική σκόπιμα, όχι πρώην μανεκέν-ηθοποιοί, και προφανώς έχουν επαγγελματικές βλέψεις.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 13, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ που ασχολήθηκες με το πιο οφ ποστ, αλλά μια χαρά κατάλαβες. Και, πέραν των άλλων, ακριβώς αυτό λέω, ότι έχουν και παπαραέχουν ομοιότητες, ότι είναι στο ίδιο πολιτικό πακέτο. :)


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2009)

Άντε, να το πάω και πιο πέρα: όποιος έχει περάσει από την Κομισιόν έχει βλέψεις πρωθυπουργικές (ή τουλάχιστον αρχηγίας κόμματος). 
Αν ένας άντρας έχει μεγάλες φιλοδοξίες δε μας κάνει εντύπωση. Οι τζαναμπετιές μας φαίνονται αναμενόμενες, αρκεί να γίνονται με χαμηλούς τόνους. 
Αν μια γυναίκα έχει παρόμοιες βλέψεις, τότε ανήκει στην κατηγορία Ντόρα- Άννα και δεν τη βλέπουμε τόσο θετικά. Και η αλληλεγγύη μεταξύ τους είναι μεμπτή.
_Θα καταλήξω να υπερασπίζομαι τη Διαμαντοπούλου έτσι που πάμε! Έλεος!_


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 13, 2009)

"Άντε, να το πάω και πιο πέρα": θα καταλήξεις να υπερασπίζεσαι και τη Δαμανάκη έτσι που πάμε! :) Αλλά - να, βλέπεις - η πάλαι ποτέ Μαρία της Αριστεράς, όσο και να κάνει μακροβούτια εκσυγχρονισμού, της το χαλάει το ακσάν και όχι μόνο. Θα είναι πάντα ιμιτασιόν και θα λούζεται διπλά τα καμώματά της. (Για το ακσάν, μόνο, άλλο ο Αριστόβουλος - ο τέως παιδείας -, αυτός το παλεύει με τόση γλύκα και χαμογελάκι κολινός.)
(btw. επειδή αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω, η Δαμανάκη ήταν υπεύθυνη παιδείας του ΠΑΣΟΚ)
Πάντως και για άντρες πολιτικούς με το ιδιο πολιτικό σελοφάν τα ίδια ακριβώς θα έλεγα. Η μεμπτή αλληλεγγύη είναι του κατεστημένου και του πολιτικού προσωπικού του. Κι από κει και πέρα το επικοινωνιακό βρυξελλοστυλάκι (το βρικολακοστυλάκι είναι γονιδιακό Ντόρας, δεν αντιγράφεται) εξειδικεύεται σε άντρικό και γυναικείο, στα ασήμαντα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 15, 2009)

Και με το καλημέρα... (άντε μην αρχίσουμε τα γαλλικά :) )


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 15, 2009)

SBE said:


> Εγώ που είμαι τούβλο, γιατί δεν κατάλαβα τι λες Τσίου;
> ΟΚ, κατάλαβα το κομμάτι ότι ο θόρυβος για την επίσημη γλώσσα ήταν πυροτέχνημα για να γίνει ευρύτερα γνωστή η Δ, κι έγινε γιατί όλοι τη θυμούνται από αυτό.



Καλά κι αυτή είναι τόσο χαζή, ώστε εν μέσω καιρών εθνικιστικής έξαρσης πήγε και διάλεξε μια ιδέα τόσο ανθελληνική όπως τα Αγγλικά δεύτερη επίσημη γλώσσα; Χάθηκε να διαλέξει κάτι πιο θετικό και σικ, π.χ. Ολυμπιακοί Νο.2, Φέρτε πίσω τα του Λούβρου, Η Μογγολία είναι Ελληνική και δε συμμαζεύεται;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 15, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Και με το καλημέρα... (άντε μην αρχίσουμε τα γαλλικά :) )



Υπάρχουν και νεότερα σχετικά... :)


----------



## sarant (Oct 15, 2009)

Τσίου, έχω την εντύπωση ότι την επόμενη μέρα πήρε πίσω την κατάργηση του προγράμματος.
Η είδηση που βάζεις είναι λιγάκι μπαγιάτικη.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 15, 2009)

@dr, sarant: good!


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Καλά κι αυτή είναι τόσο χαζή, ώστε εν μέσω καιρών εθνικιστικής έξαρσης πήγε και διάλεξε μια ιδέα τόσο ανθελληνική όπως τα Αγγλικά δεύτερη επίσημη γλώσσα; Χάθηκε να διαλέξει κάτι πιο θετικό και σικ, π.χ. Ολυμπιακοί Νο.2, Φέρτε πίσω τα του Λούβρου, Η Μογγολία είναι Ελληνική και δε συμμαζεύεται;



Έλα ντε!
Για το άλλο θέμα:
Τσίου: το θέμα ήταν να ακυρώσει τις προσλήψεις των εποχιακών γαλάζιων παιδιών, για να κάνει καινούργιες, των εποχιακών πράσινων παιδιών*. Οι μαθητές το πολύ να χάσουν ένα- δυό βδομάδες υποστήριξη. 

*Βεβαίως, απ' όσο ξέρω σε αυτές τις δουλειές όλα τα παιδιά άχρωμα είναι.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 15, 2009)

SBE said:


> το θέμα ήταν να ακυρώσει τις προσλήψεις των εποχιακών γαλάζιών παιδιών, για να κάνει καινούργιες, των εποχιακών πράσινων παιδιών*. Οι μαθητές το πολύ να χάσουν ένα- δυό βδομάδες υποστηριξη.
> 
> *Βεβαίως, απ'όσο ξέρω σε αυτές τις δουλειες όλα τα παιδιά άχρωμα ειναι.


Χρωματισμένος γίνομαι κι εγώ, στο παιδί κολλάω.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2009)

SBE said:


> το θέμα ήταν να ακυρώσει τις προσλήψεις των εποχιακών γαλάζιων παιδιών, για να κάνει καινούργιες, των εποχιακών πράσινων παιδιών*.


Ακόμα κι έτσι να είναι (που εγώ δεν αποκλείω τίποτα αν δεν έχω καλή γνώση του θέματος), ένας από τους λόγους που εναλλάσσονται οι κυβερνήσεις στην Ελλάδα είναι κι αυτός: να βολεύονται και τα δικά μας παιδιά. Έτσι τηρούνται οι ισορροπίες. Αν αυτή η κυβέρνηση του ΠΑΣΟΚ (το οποίο κάποτε έδωσε το ΑΣΕΠ) πάει τα πράγματα ένα βήμα παραπέρα, θα είναι δύο βήματα κέρδος (σε σχέση με το ένα βήμα πίσω των προηγούμενων).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 15, 2009)

Ο Πεπονής έφερε το ΑΣΕΠ και τον χάσαμε από τη Βουλή.
Ο Μπένος έφερε τα ΚΕΠ και τον χασαμε κι αυτόν (ελέω Μπίστη μάλιστα)


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2009)

Νίκελ, νομίζω η απάντησή σου δείχνει ότι έχουμε αποδεχτεί την αρρωστημένη αυτή κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα και πλέον τη θεωρούμε φυσιολογική. 

Όπως είπα, σε αυτές τις θέσεις δεν υπάρχει χρωματιστό βόλεμα. Κάνεις τα χαρτιά σου και πας με τη σειρά σου. Γιατί αν σε περάσει κανένας στη σειρά μπορείς να κάνεις ένσταση και δικαιώνεσαι στο τσάκα τσάκα (είχε συμβεί τρείς φορές αυτό με την αδερφή γνωστού μου). 
Υποψιάζομαι ότι η κίνηση ήταν:
α. επίδειξη ισχύος από τη νέα υπουργό
β. δημιουργία εντυπώσεων στους οπαδούς ότι θα βολευτούν, μικρή ίσως δυνατότητα να βολευτεί κανένας χωρίς να χρειαστεί να κάνει ένσταση. 
γ. κοίμισμα του οπαδού. Γιατί μιλάμε για θέση εποχιακή και έκτακτη, βόλεμα για μερικούς μήνες και μετά φτου κι απ'την αρχή. 
Η κατάχρηση δε γίνεται στο επίπεδο του εποχιακού υπαλλήλου. Το πραγματικό βόλεμα γίνεται σε θέσεις υψηλές με μεγάλο ανταγωνισμό. Εκεί είναι τα πραγματικά ρουσφέτια, ο νεποτισμός, οι πελατειακές σχέσεις κλπ κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2009)

Ας μη γίνει η απάντησή μου μέτρο των άλλων, μα ούτε καν των δικών μου απόψεων και του τι αποδέχομαι. Όταν μιλάω για τα εναλλάξ βολέματα, προφανώς γίνομαι ρεαλιστής και κυνικός. Όταν ο ίδιος δεν έχεις παίξει σ’ αυτό το παιχνίδι, έχεις την πολυτέλεια να μιλάς για αξιοκρατία και παραγωγικότητα. Αξίζει να αρχίσω αυτού του είδους τα κηρύγματα; (Και ποιος θα μ’ ακούσει;) Μα πολλοί μιλούν για αξιοκρατία στην αγορά (φόρουμ) και κοιτάνε ποιον δικό τους θα βολέψουν κατ’ ιδίαν.

Έχουν καταλάβει οι πολιτικοί ότι στο δημόσιο λόγο μας εκφράζουμε όλο και πιο συχνά την απέχθειά μας στο ρουσφέτι και στα βολέματα επειδή όλο και πιο πολύ καταλαβαίνουμε ότι δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει έτσι το πράγμα. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ο μέσος πολίτης έγινε άγιος από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη, ότι συνδικάτα, πολίτες και μαθητές θα αρχίσουν να κατεβαίνουν σε διαδηλώσεις για την πάταξη του νεποτισμού, του κομματικού κράτους και της διαφθοράς που κινεί όλους τους τροχούς αυτού του κράτους.

Στο προκείμενο: Δεν έχω τόσες γνώσεις της μικροπολιτικής ή της πολιτικής ψυχολογίας για να εξηγήσω την ανορθογραφία της υπουργού και επίσης δεν έχω καμιά αντιπολιτευτική διάθεση ώστε να αρχίσω την κριτική με το καλημέρα. Αλλά θα μαζεύουμε δείγματα γραφής και θα κρίνουμε. Από την άλλη, tsioutsiou, ας φέρει κάποιος και τη ΣΕΠ (Σύγχρονη Ελληνική Παιδεία — να το αφήσω;) κι ας τον στείλουν στα Τάρταρα μετά.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αλλά θα μαζεύουμε δείγματα γραφής και θα κρίνουμε. Από την άλλη, tsioutsiou, ας φέρει κάποιος και τη ΣΕΠ (Σύγχρονη Ελληνική Παιδεία — να το αφήσω;) κι ας τον στείλουν στα Τάρταρα μετά.



Θα μαζεύουμε δείγματα γραφής και θα κρίνουμε. Λογικό (και αχρωμάτιστο :) ) Η εκτίμησή μου πάντως είναι ότι, ενώ κρατική μηχανή θα δούμε καλύτερη γιατί απλώς δεν γίνεται αλλιώς (ακόμη και σε επίπεδο πολιτικού κόστους, φτάσαμε σε σημείο να κοστίζει πια η κυβερνητική ρουσφετολογία στην κοινή γνώμη κι ας κυνηγάμε ατομικά το ρουσφέτι), στη ΣΕΠ θα δούμε βελτιώσεις στο 'Σ" αλλά στασιμότητα και αδιαφορία στο "Π", αν είναι με κεφαλαίο και όχι επιμορφώσεις και πληροφόρηση. Το καλημέρα σ' αυτό φάνηκε πριν καν ξημερώσει η νέα ηγεσία, όπου στο τσακ ματαιώθηκε ο νέος τίτλος του υπουργείου σε Παιδείας και Κατάρτισης. Αλλά αυτό είναι ευρωπαϊκό ρεύμα, ελληνική θα είναι η διεκπεραίωση.


----------

